# What a great day on Pocomoke Sound!



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

Started off fishing Porters Crossing on Pocomoke River at Porters Xing for Herring, so I would have Fresh Hering. That was a bust ! Guys behind me on other side of the bridge caught 12 in a half hour....Sheeeeet.  

To put insult on top of injury, a Shad pulled my old Zebco 33 and rod, over the top rail of the bridge, while I was rigging a second rod. Much to the amusement of my buddies on the bridge, sorry, I was not amused...LOL  

So packed up, and headed for the Pocomoke Sound, with fresh Bloodies , Fishbites(Crab flavor) and FROZEN Herring. 

The Pocomoke Sound near Saxis, VA:









A beautiful Day on the SOund!










Arrived at 9 AM , 2 hours before Hi tide. At first prospects looked great, SW wind at 5mph, slick water, slight overcast and an incoming tide. Then things went downhill for awhile, my nemesis, the catfish, started eating my Bloodies and Herring.

I HATE CATFISH!









Started, only fishing one Rod with Bloodies to conserve them. Alll of a sudden, the Bloodworm rod went slack, I reeled fast and then wham! I was sure it was a Striper, it topped the water and I saw that Silver flash. Oh man, they were finally here. WRONG! But I was pleasantly surprised, it was Mr. Croaker and it looked like a daggone Puppy Drum.










This kept up till about 1PM, there was so many fish I was catching them, while I was reeling in another rod. I kept 16 total.... Released , probably 20 to 30. I quit while they were still biting and the only reason I quit is, I ran out of Bloodworms, of all things.  I only took a dozen worms , expecting a slow day! 

16 Croakers total! 









The Biggest and I had 4 or 5 others almost as big as this Guy!  










What a great day on the Pocomoke Sound....  Got lots of Pullage! Which is, what I needed to cure my Winter Blues! Mr. Trophy Striper eluded me, but there is always tomorrow. I will be waiting for my adversary with open arms and love  ......LOLOL 

Hooks up,
Forrest

P.S. The Fishbites(Crab Flavor) caught about 8 Croakers, so they will work good enough, if you were in a pinch. Also, I was using 4/0 and 5/0 Mustad Circles Hooks, NOT ONE GUT HOOKED CROAKER, All day!. Every last fish was a mouth/lip hookup. I swear by those hooks!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice Fish AI4WD! Sorry to hear about your Zebco. Tell your kids that spring is coming and they will soon be able to get into them black drum again like Clyde, Anthony and I saw them do last year! Tightlines.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

This is an area that has eluded me where is Pocomoke sound how do u drive there from 495???


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*FL F...They are biting at the bit!*

Oh, yeah! The kids cant wait, I am going to sneak them out of school tomorrow early, to take them if the Croakers are still there! They need the Fresh air...lol


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Nice Report AI4WD*

Too bad you lost your rod, although I would blame it on a big rock instead of a shad 

Nice job on those croakers. Was nice to see that the fish bites actually work.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice pics, nice fish, very nice report! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Great story, great pics, great report!

Blue Heron


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*Holy S---*

man - what a day - congrats - how the hell do you get there from DC - I'm down.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thats great*

Its always great to get the little ones out on the water. I wish you guys luck.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*The end of a great day!*

My Trudy, 10 year old at Snow Hill Park!










Then the Hookup!










That's my Girl!!!!!


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*There are lots of places to fish Pocomoke Sound!*

Either by Boat or from the Bank, there are lots of places to fish the sound! My uncle and I, used to fish by boat trolling the mouthes of creeks for Stripers and also, would find shell beds/Rocks to fish for trout/croaker. 

I can probably think of 10 different Public access , both in VA/MD. Saxis has a Public Pier and several other places that you park and walk to. Guard Shore is another good place similar to SPSP, but no Parking Fees.

In MD there are a few places to Park and Walk. But, some are a long hump, on State land. You better have a cart! The place I was fishing is Private Property and by written permission only, Sorry.  

From up North, or on the Western Shore. Come on Route 50, to Salisbury, MD follow the Bypass around Salisbury to 13 South. About 28 miles on Route 13 to Pocomoke City MD. 2 miles South of Pocomoke City, stop in at Seahawk Sports Center. Matt , the owner is very familiar with the Sound fishing and he also has Detailed Maps of the Sound. He will help you find all the Boat ramps and can point out some of the Public Access areas. Probably, will put you on some hotspots. 

Sorry, not trying to plug a business , but Matt and his Dad, have fished the Sound for as long as Matt has been alive, 30+ years and he is easier to find than I am....LOL 

Maptech.com has a USGS topo map server. Use their server and search for Saxis, VA. That is the easiest way to get an overall view of the whole Sound area. Use the "Detail" option to get PlaceNames and Public Road names!

Good Luck!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I bumped into someone at a Christmas party this past December that fishes the Pocomoke river for bass and other freshwater fish. He says it's his favorite place to fish for plenty of action and good sized fish. I may have to give it a try next time I'm down to the OC area, particularly as an AI alternative on 'angry surf' days!


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

AI4WD ---thank you so much for the info i have gone to christfield on many a fishing trip , but never to Pocomoke thanks again for the info very informative, will most likely try it out this weekend along with Assateaque Island but we all know whats going to happen there  once again thanks lots   dcfishman /Tony Q.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Remember that MD and VA have reciprocal licenses*

Just remember that MD and VA have reciprocal licenses so you can fish both MD and VA on the Sound. No matter what state you have a license from!    and that is A GOOD THING! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## sleepy319 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Great Day*

 Great Day AI4WD,Sorry to hear about your rod ,Can you tell me how to get to Pocamoke Sound from Baltimore trying to show my 13 year old thier are other places to fish besides Choptank and Hoopers island for croakers


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Now *THAT'S* what I call a report! Looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Went back today Sand Flea, WOOOOOHOOOOO*

Took my daughters back today, with 2 dozen bloodworms...LOL..  THey were shocked at how hard the fish pulled...Which was a good thing, They all 3 had a great time. Thats when its great to take a kid, it was non-stop for 2 hours...LOL

Windy , from SE and hard to fish, but got 20 keepers. All above 2lbs, beautiful fish. Probably released as many as kept. Gave my neighbor 10 beautiful fish and had Croaker fillets for supper....ummm..ummm...Good.


No, Pics today forgot the camera, but lots of memories for all of us! My 7 year old, Michaela was so excited she had to sit down in my chair to land hers , but she had a ball! Another nice day on the Sound!

Hooks up, 
Forrest


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Forrest,

Great report. I just hope I can give one just like it this weekend


----------

